# HUD new pricing



## Southreefpp

Good morning!! This may be a dumb question but the national I work for said the allowable lock change prices have changed from 60 per lock to now 20 per door!! Is this possible?? 

How are you guys making any money this way??

I hope they didn't change the 50 per cubic yard price for debris removal. 

Are you guys having any trouble like this and is there a new price list from HUD to go off of? 

It's getting harder and harder with these company's!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PropPresPro

Southreefpp said:


> Good morning!! This may be a dumb question but the national I work for said the allowable lock change prices have changed from 60 per lock to now 20 per door!! Is this possible??
> 
> How are you guys making any money this way??
> 
> I hope they didn't change the 50 per cubic yard price for debris removal.
> 
> Are you guys having any trouble like this and is there a new price list from HUD to go off of?
> 
> It's getting harder and harder with these company's!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The national may have changed their allowable, but HUD didn't. 
http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/documents/huddoc?id=16-02ml.pdf


----------



## RichR

PropPresPro said:


> The national may have changed their allowable, but HUD didn't.
> http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/documents/huddoc?id=16-02ml.pdf


 
Oh yes HUD did change prices.



Lockset replacement – Front or Main Entranceway $60.00 per Door/Lockset
Lockset replacement - Other than above $20.00 each 


I interpret that to be a change and NOT for the better.


----------



## APPSLLC

The HUD allowables had a few changes made with the new letter, none of which were so drastic that it would have had a major impact in my bottom line. That table is the well from which we HUD contractors drink. That table of allowables made this business WORTH doing, and worth doing well in my opinion. I was quite enthused to go to work each week. 
One of the major differences i.sn that the per property limit went from $2500.00 to $5,000, which means they are saying here's more money to get these properties back to market. BLM and the other pirates looked at that and said "OOOooooooo"... look how much money we can keep if we screw the vendors, and they did just that. 
In the past my work orders had a fee for the initial clean out/lawn maintenance, then there were add-ons for those hazardous things like gas line caps ($15.00 ea AS PER THE ALLOWABLE, then AND now! ( Yes, gas line capping has a max allowable of $90.00 per case). We did hand rails on attic and basement stairs which averaged $50-$75.00. (Again, still listed on the allowables ) Mold treatment was paid, adding outlet covers, making fence repairs etc, etc. Now the last FSM (Cooper-Citi-west) was able to take $2500. per property, pay the vendors fairly, bring countless properties to market and still turn a profit for 5 years. 
And I was equally fair back. There were times when the degree of effort did not truly merit the price, and I adjusted my bill accordingly. It was doing things like that, that allowed me on other times to ask for MORE money because the work exceeded the price. And again, they paid fairly without arguement. And throughout my two years with CCW I was NEVER threatened to have my pay withheld or even negated. 
When you consider BLM wants ALL cleaning, lawn stuff, and hazards addressed for less then $400.00 you realize there is something REALLY wrong with this picture.
BLM has taken the table of allowables and said, "nah... we don't care what the paper says,.. this is what we'll pay you. "
Oh and I just received a request for new documents to be signed by BLM,.. agreeing that if I don't do my routine maintenances in a timely manner, I'll forgo getting paid for the work. What will I do without that $30.00?? I'm guessing they're seeing a drop-off in work in NJ. They lost my company earlier this month, and apparently they don't care if NJ is losing all of it's reliable, knowledgeable and competent contractors, and who knows,..maybe MarketReady isn't telling them for fear of having BLM sub NJ out to another member of LOCAL12( "VTSU") -Villains, Thieves and Scoundrels Union).


----------



## Southreefpp

Also we use to get $1500 to cover a pool including shock treatment. (Old school 2x6 frame). Last week they (the national I work for) said that they lowered the allowable but they will try to get it approved anyway.... Ended up getting approved for $1500 so I'm not sure why they approved over the allowable just for a standard size cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Southreefpp said:


> Also we use to get $1500 to cover a pool including shock treatment. (Old school 2x6 frame). Last week they (the national I work for) said that they lowered the allowable but they will try to get it approved anyway.... Ended up getting approved for $1500 so I'm not sure why they approved over the allowable just for a standard size cover.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We get a minimum of $1,800.00 for the Safe-T covers. I won't touch the old 2X6 frames for under $2,500.00. We haven't been asked for one of those in years.

We see above ground pools all the time and we tarp them. The tarp gets water on it and damages the pool then we bid to remove it. $600.00 to tarp then $750.00 to remove the damaged pool. We love above ground pools.


----------



## All Island Handy

They (hud) also dropped the security door pricing down to .90 per ui. This price includes hardware


----------

